# having to go in for an operation and have no idea what to expect any advice



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Right on the 21st im in for an operation for an old injusy that has been causing me some pain. going under a GA and have been told I need 1 weeks rest after no driving for about 2 weeks and that pretty much is it. Asked the consultant and all i get is I will count to 10 and wake up groggy but really bricking it now. Yes its only a minor thing and will have about 20 stiches after but I know its not open heart stuff but I have no idea what to expect. anyone had any procedures recently that can give me a heads up what to expect etc etc.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

What you going in for? I had my first GA when I had my foot/ankle rebuilt at 26, it's really nothing to worry about, I was down for 5 hours and you don't really feel anything apart from a funny taste in your mouth as you drift off. The worst bit for me was coughing the intubation up after being brought around, I slept for about 16 hours once I'd been recovered, proper knocked out and I'm a big bull (as my folks say). The anaesthetist cracked a joke which put me at ease, I walked in to the theatre all 17 stone of me and she had a tiny little needle in her hand, she looked at it and said "we're going to need more than this to put him down".


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

as bigmc said it ok and i hate needles i had a op in august took about 3 hours. the worst thing for me was waking up i felt really sick thought best to go back a sleep and slept for hours lol. you will be fine mate. only prob for me i was told 3 months and back to work so far it been 4. 

best wishes

paul


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

its a groin op :doublesho:doublesho said it will be 1-1 1/2 hours max just hope the Chrismas do was not the night before.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> its a groin op :doublesho:doublesho said it will be 1-1 1/2 hours max just hope the Chrismas do was not the night before.


Aye, or at least second on the list the day after - let them get the line and length right on someone else :thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Presumably someone is coming to pick you up after the op?

My wife hates GAs, but had to have one recently as she had to have some exploratory work done on her kidney.

She was a bit uptight at first, but talked things over with people and she was okay about it. She also said the staff at the hospital were excellent and really helped to put her at ease.

I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yea wanted to drive home but was told I would be too sore and groggy so wife is picking me up mainly to laugh and make fun of me i think!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Ronnie said:


> yea wanted to drive home but was told I would be too sore and groggy so wife is picking me up mainly to laugh and make fun of me i think!


and tell her to leave your groin alone for a bit :thumb:

Good luck with it Ronnie


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have had 2 big Spinal Opperations and the last one was just over 8 hours and when I woke up I was groggy and cold and I have to admit it did take some getting over and I am still suffering from it but its totaly different from what you are having. You will be surprised at how quick it feels as one minute you feel yourself falling asleep and then you are being woken up, its almost like going to bed and then its time to get up. You will feel a little groggy for a few hours and then you should be ok but maybe a touch sore around the area that has been worked on. Dont start thinking the WHAT IF thing because there is more chance of you winning the Lottery twice than something going wrong. Best of luck mate and I hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

If its a hernia you wont be driving for awhile!
I wasnt able to drive for weeks and weeks,maybe even over a month I cant recall.
I had an inguinal hernia and it was excrutiating.First time I got up to pee after the operation I nearly cried it hurt that much.


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

I had a few GA, teeth, knee, ankle and most recently for a shoulder. The worst par for me is not eating, i had my "last" meal around 9pm was in the hospital at 7am the next day, but didn't go to theater till 1pm. I was famished! I've been lucky that I have private medical through work so most of mine have been in a private hospital which I think makes a difference. Oe bit of advice don't skimp on the pain killers afterwards, I didn't realise how much they were doing till I ran out. Then I was crying like a baby at 3 am!
Best advice I think it to relax, for you it's a first, they do it every day. If you are nervous speak to a nurse, they are generally pretty good.


----------



## ajb2804 (Feb 14, 2010)

I had a GA 3 years ago for an operation on my knee that I injured in a car crash 6 years previous. That was my first operation and like you I was cacking myself, But, I spoke to a nurse who explained to me that the Surgeons do operations day in day out and she really put me at ease. Like everyone else is saying, Speak to a nurse. As for the GA itself, It really is nothing to worry about (If like me you don't like needles, Look the other way) You go to sleep and then wake up it's as simple as that. All the best for a speedy recovery. YOU WILL BE FINE.


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

I had a GA a few years ago to get my nose fixed. Its just like going to sleep very fast. I woke up as soon as the end of the bed hit the operating room door and I felt 100%. They brought 4 nurses in to shift me from the portable bed to the one in the ward but I just bounced up and did it myself. I felt no after affects at all


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

i know some people have problems with GA, but personally i loved it, I have NEVER in my life woke up feeling so refreshed. it was like the BEST sleep I've ever had.

I'm going in for some work tomorrow but only being sedated.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Ronnie,

The hospital should send you some information on general anaesthetics and preparations you should make prior to you being admitted.

Good luck and you'll be OK! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## nails (May 16, 2011)

ive just had an open approach rhinoplasty on monday (12/12/11) that took just over 7 hours, im 32 this month and it knocked me off my feet a bit, Ive had a lot of ops over the years from being a baby (born with a cleft, lip and palate), the worst bit about any op is the recovery, the inital waking up can be strange even when your used to it, there was a bloke crying his eyes out when I woke up when they were asking him questions, chances are he doesnt even remember it. 
They must of had my shoulder/arm in a strange position as it hurt like hell afterwards and is still sore now, it hurts more than my face does and my face looks like Ive been stamped on its that swollen.

But its only normal to be nervous about something thats outside your control, the wheeling down to surgery is always the worst bit, then once your in the room, needle in your arm, oxygen mask on your face, then a feeling like icy water traveling up your arm which isnt very nice and just when you think this is getting a bit painful you're asleep. Over and done with in minutes.


----------



## nails (May 16, 2011)

I also meant to add a lot depends on how long your out and your age, the shorter your out then less side effects, same for your age, older you are the harder your body takes it


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Listen guys thanks very much for a ll the advice its been a big help to me. I know its only a minor wee job compared to heart surgery etc etc but im just a bit in the dark about things have been told nothing by the consultant or the nurse both sad its in and out notinh to worry about an hour and job done.... What about stiches is it still the old needle or thread or are they glueing everyone now?



PugIain said:


> If its a hernia you wont be driving for awhile!
> I wasnt able to drive for weeks and weeks,maybe even over a month I cant recall.
> I had an inguinal hernia and it was excrutiating.First time I got up to pee after the operation I nearly cried it hurt that much.


no its not a hernia thankfully its tendon damage thats being repaired from an old injury that never healed peoperly. not too worries about the what ifs, Im well insured so the wife and kids will be sorted and if somethings going to happen well I am not going to be able to do anything lol! wife says shes gonna slip them £20 and when im opened up the should give me the snip as welll lol! just never had any sort of procedure and have been given no information at all I thought up until last week I was going to be ok to drive myself in and home again!!

Im 34 but have a bit of high blood pressure which was a concern to them to be honest no heart trouble just years of stress they say as my colesteral etc etc is text book. Have had 2 friends die on the table in the last year though.... one giving birth and the other took a heart attack on the table during a routine op!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It'll be fine, they're trained to cope with people bleeding out on the table. Stitches wise I had 50 in my ankle, all prolene and all had to be removed, the internal ones were steel wire to keep my ligaments together.


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

is the ligament damange related to bone? if they need to re-attach to the bone that will be very sore afterwards. I had a slipping ligament i my ankle, can't remember teh exact name, but they had to reattach it to the bone. After the general wore off I felt ok, but a few hours later the pain came, that said I had a cast for 2 weeks and was driving the day after it came off.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Anterior talofibular ligament by any chance? That was one of the ligaments I ruptured when I ruined mine, I was in a cast for 6 months though.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

^^^ yep not totally ruptured but they are going in to fix it just got a call to say its been bumped now to the 28th gerrrrrrrrrr no cast I hope well the didnt say.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hope all goes well on the day Rollo :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers Mark.. really peeved was ready for Wednesday and have Orchard closed from tomorrow, but now could have worked all next week bummer just want it over to be honest! sort of screws me up as I wanted to reopen on the 2nd.. had me on the wrong list they said


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bigmc has it spot on has nose operation and couple of days and back to reality all be it a sore nose for few weeks, take it easy with Groin though not to undo the good work that they will have done, i was in Aberdeen and the staff were all excellent and nice and happy at work great to see , and surgeon was very nice and helpful, NHS is not as bad as some make it out to be IMHO


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

no I have nothing but praise for the NHS personally. been told not to lift stuff or fart about in the unit for 2 weeks so had hoped to take 2 weeks off over chrstmas but now its going to be into teh new year the joys of being self employed I suppose lol!!


----------

